# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Xin Source Code được viết trên windowForm để biểu diển về Hàng Đợi Queue và tìm Kiếm nhị phân

## trungtrinh

em có một bài tập nói về hàng đợi queue và tìm kiếm nhị phân, yêu cầu của bài là phải viết trên c# với giao diện windowform, ban đầu em củng nghỉ nó sẽ dể thực hiện nhung qua nhiều viết em điều bị thất bại, nên em đưa vấn đề này lên để mong được sự giúp đở của các pro tin học:down:

----------

